
Life After StrongLoop – A New Beginning with LunchBadger - altsang
In February of this year, I left StrongLoop. Want to know another little known fact? I was never part of IBM. That’s right - I never signed any IBM papers continuing post acquisition and remained the sole StrongLoop employee till the dissolution of our corporate entity.<p>Why? I didn’t agree with the direction - simply put. And from what I’ve seen so far, I would add “strongly” in front of “disagree”.<p>I was in a post acquisition mess. It got so bad that I even hired an attorney.<p>“You should write a book…”, my attorney said.<p>God forbid that he would ever be able to - being bound by client attorney privilege.<p>“It’s so sensational, everyone would think it’s fiction.”<p>Maybe...some day. The truth of the matter is dealing with acquisitions and transitions is not fun, even for a founder - especially when there is a lot riding on the line for your career choices.  Unfortunately, it happens more often than not here in Silicon Valley.<p>On the brighter side, four years later - I learned a lot.  Especially, from you my colleagues, who dared to dream of better software that really challenges the status quo and offers simple value by making the day to day life easier for all those who deal in technology.<p>What I took away from StrongLoop was an unanswered call to action - a challenge of sorts in the form of questions like…<p>- Can cloud software that solves hard problems still be easy to use?
- Digital transformation???  How about the rest of the us who are already born in the cloud and not worried about dinosaur concerns what do we use?
- How does the API economy, serverless, composable enterprises transform how we build the businesses of tomorrow?<p>Today, we launch LunchBadger- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lunchbadger.com. We’re looking for some brave souls willing to indulge an attentive ear and open mind on what APIs could mean for a cloud native world.<p>Thanks for your time!
======
ramon
I think you should focus on something like Docker and Swarm providing IaaS and
everything being fully open-source. No one is going to want to get their hands
dirty on this one without knowing what's within it.. Good luck, best wishes!

~~~
altsang
Thanks! That's great point - thanks for pointing out that I need to clarify -
that's exactly what we've done.

Built on everything on top of open source and package it up as extensible
service or run entire on-premise on your cloud. \- The container based runtime
is built on top of Kubernetes. \- The SCM CI/CD integration and config as code
is done via git \- The serverless models and functions we're looking to use
open source Node.js framework I help create - LoopBack.io, back at StrongLoop.
\- The GUI is entirely extensible via React and webpack.

The best part is - we've abstracted our interfaces so that your underlying
services can be wrapped up in JavaScript no matter what language, OSS
framework you have etc - bring it and we'll plug on top of it to help with
reducing complexity and saving time.

------
skar5151
Although I came from larger enterprises, I am being reborn on the cloud.
Sounds exciting ! Could you shed light on the serverless part ? Is this like
Lamda ?

~~~
altsang
we're about providing a serverless experience to everyone - regardless of what
cloud you're using, the trick though is provide a serverless experience to the
devs while giving devops full visibility of what's going on in the runtime

------
glougheed
Same question about Lambda

~~~
altsang
we're looking to support AWS Lambda, as well as other IaaS serverless
implementations - but also give you "AWS Lambda in a box" for developer
experience - but with devops transparency and control

~~~
skar5151
Private Lamda is great...your video shows predictive modeling. what algo are
you using ? Can I bring my own ?

~~~
altsang
auto-regression, cyclical, and yes - apply your own via machine learned or
manually specified

